# Cutting flex track



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

What's the best way to cut flex track? The saws they sell? The Xuron track cutter (plier type)? Can I just use regular pliers?


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

The saws work ok some have good results with them some bad. The xuron cutter works awesome!!!! Just dont use it for anything hard. Regular pliers most of the time give the cut edge of the track a real nasty point in the middle, because they act like an anvil style cutter. The Xuron cutters act like a bypass cutter so they cut more straight.


----------



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

wc3026 said:


> The saws work ok some have good results with them some bad. The xuron cutter works awesome!!!! Just dont use it for anything hard. Regular pliers most of the time give the cut edge of the track a real nasty point in the middle, because they act like an anvil style cutter. The Xuron cutters act like a bypass cutter so they cut more straight.


And code 83 nickel silver rails wouldn't be hard right?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I use a Dremel cut off wheel. It does a very good job of making a squared cut, exactly where I need it. One minor draw back is the rail gets very hot because, basically, the cut off wheel actually grinds the track away.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Xuron cutters to cut track to length, nickel-silver is not hard, that is what the Xuron is designed for. Don't cut piano wire with them!

I use a razor saw to cut gaps in the rails when needed, makes a very thin cut and does not heat the rail. I stick a piece of card stock or thick paper into the gap, a dab of CA glue and then file down when dry.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's very important to inspect the cut rail ends regardless of which
cutter is used. You'll want to file away burrs. The plier type cutter
does distort the bottom flange at times. You'll want to file
this even so as to ease use of your joiners.

Don


----------



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

D&J Railroad said:


> I use a Dremel cut off wheel. It does a very good job of making a squared cut, exactly where I need it. One minor draw back is the rail gets very hot because, basically, the cut off wheel actually grinds the track away.


This is what I use. Just careful hands so the end is square/flat and meets up nicely with the next track piece.


----------

